
Pure Css Data Chart - juanpablo
http://cssglobe.com/post/1272/pure-css-data-chart
======
aneesh
The Google chart API is also handy. It'll return a chart in response to a url
-- very easy to use. Only drawback is they could theoretically pull the plug
at some point.

<http://code.google.com/apis/chart/>

